# Jook Lum SPM Harmonious Spring drill that Bruce Lee Learnt from GM Gin Foon Mark



## kung fu fighter (Oct 21, 2014)

Does any have a youtube link to the Jook Lum SPM Harmonious Spring drill that Bruce Lee Learnt from Grandmaster Master Gin Foon Mark?


----------

